# CMB - No Experience, how to get foot in the door?



## rwernlund (Jun 3, 2013)

*CPB - No Experience, how to get foot in the door?*

Hello everyone, I'm taking the Medical Billing course and have a few months left but I want to prepare for employment ahead of time.  Does anyone have any suggestions for starting out with no experience?  Also, I'm located in Tampa, FL

Anything would help. Thank you!


----------



## saidie27 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Getting started*

I took a job as a front desk clerk and then moved into the billing department about a year later. I am still no in a coding position but have recently become a billing coordinator. I have applied for coding positions but I am constantly being told I have not experience. I am willing to apprentice under someone if need be.


----------

